# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Advice for DIYing an acrylic tank

## bezz

I'm thinking of DIYing an acrylic tank, however I'm unsure if it'll be strong enough to use the normal solvent to stick acrylic pieces together. 

People who have DIYed acrylic tanks, please advice. 
Thank you.

----------


## brianclaw

There is a proper kind of solvent that you should use. It melts and binds the surfaces together. You can find it in good hardware shops, or even in art supply shops like Artfriend.

----------


## bezz

> There is a proper kind of solvent that you should use. It melts and binds the surfaces together. You can find it in good hardware shops, or even in art supply shops like Artfriend.


But I heard that Solvent is not strong enough?
I only intend to DIY a 1.5ft tank to test test  :Grin:

----------


## tawauboy

go to dama at ubi.
they specializes in acrylic material and has the adhesive for it.

----------


## solonavi

U can check with Ian @ http://www.iaquatic.com/ also. He specialised in doing acrylic stuff like fish tank and equipements.

Cheers
JC

----------


## zenscape

There is an acrylic specialist shop at 2nd floor of Bras Basah. They can do anything of acrylic material, example, signboard, name card holder, etc. I saw a few tank like containers and quite tempted to buy one. The acrylic is hard and very clear. It may be difficult to find but i remember is directly on the floor above the coffee shop unit. You can visit Artfriend as suggested by Brianclaw and this shop in the same building  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

> There is an acrylic specialist shop at 2nd floor of Bras Basah. They can do anything of acrylic material, example, signboard, name card holder, etc. I saw a few tank like containers and quite tempted to buy one. The acrylic is hard and very clear. It may be difficult to find but i remember is directly on the floor above the coffee shop unit. You can visit Artfriend as suggested by Brianclaw and this shop in the same building


Was there on Sat... think its called Acrylic Centre... but its undergoing relocation so I dunno if they'll be open...

----------


## bezz

> U can check with Ian @ http://www.iaquatic.com/ also. He specialised in doing acrylic stuff like fish tank and equipements.
> 
> Cheers
> JC


I tried asking but the tank very expensive. I think for people who have the $$$ and looking for good workmanship can look for them. But for me, I'll rather get a glass tank or DIY myself  :Grin:

----------


## bezz

> There is an acrylic specialist shop at 2nd floor of Bras Basah. They can do anything of acrylic material, example, signboard, name card holder, etc. I saw a few tank like containers and quite tempted to buy one. The acrylic is hard and very clear. It may be difficult to find but i remember is directly on the floor above the coffee shop unit. You can visit Artfriend as suggested by Brianclaw and this shop in the same building


Thanks

Will go check them out when I have time  :Smile:

----------

